# Old stuff



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Someone's antique tractor collection is going up for auction here next week


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In the previous post I found that riding cultivator very interesting I should have got some more pictures of that


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> In the previous post I found that riding cultivator very interesting I should have got some more pictures of that


That is quite the contraption. Never seen something like that before.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

It looks like an IH motor cultivator from the late teens. They were kind of the fore runner to the Farmall tractors. Not many were made and even fewer survived the last 100 years!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh my god! That Olly with the Detroit would be a real joy to run all day.... NOT.. those blowers would wine like no tomorrow and just drive screws through your brain... gad zukes! But they sure sounded cool for a little while.


----------

